# any ideas on how to get myself ovulating again inbetween ivf cycles



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi ladies
I used to ovulate just fine every month. Regular as clockwork with a peak in my LH usually on days 12-13
Since my first IVF cycle my LH has declined and declined to the point where during my final 2 months before our last cycle my CBFM was picking up no LH peak at all!!!
I've just had my 3rd IVF cycle and we would really like to TTC during our wait for the next IVF cycle in 3-4 months.
But i'm worried i'm just not going to peak again.
Can anyone recommend anything to boost me and get me going again?
i have tried evening primrose oil and maca
I know that it's just the IVF drugs changing me and trying to give my body a break but i don't want a break. It's only until my final operation a few months ago that we've been given any real hope of TTC naturally as before my uterus was a mess with fibroids and the way in through my cervix closed together after my final fibroid op and has only recently been 'fixed'
Age isn't on our side. We need to get 'going'
many thanks
Suzy


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I would advise your taking agnus castus (but am not a herbalist just an ex-ivf patient) - agnus castus helps your hormones by making you produce what you are short of - I used to always take after a cycle.  I also took wheat grass capsules and eve primrose oil - good luck x


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks lou3. i will do some more research. i keep coming across agnus castus especially in regards of being good for fibroids. of which i get/have had so perhaps it's about time.
thanks. x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

yes do - worked for me - DD now 4 and conceived whilst taking agnus castus, wheat grass and eve primrose after 4 failed ivf cycles - didn't even get any eggs on my last cycle!!!


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

lou - gosh! that really is a success story. i am prone to fibroids and i'm finding conflicting advice on agnust castus and fibroids. some say it's a miracle drug for it, other say it increases their growth!!! lol. so i'll have to look more into that but i'll certainly get some wheat grass and i already have primrose oil. thx


----------

